# Can you guess the manufacturer of this depth micrometer?



## Ken from ontario (Nov 25, 2017)

Can you guess the manufacturer of this depth micrometer?:
There's not much  information about it, it is an ebay item:


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 25, 2017)

My wild guess is a Lufkin.  The box, shape of the mic itself, resembles so of the old Lufkin tools out there.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 25, 2017)

Thanks Ken, if in fact it is a Lufkin, I don't think it'll go much higher than $40.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 25, 2017)

You should be able to ask the seller that question; it is certainly engraved on the tool and probably the box also.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 25, 2017)

I would pass. there is only 2 rods  so it is limited to a small range.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 25, 2017)

I first thought that it might be a Scherr-Tumico, but after comparing it to one that I have, I doubt it. S-T mikes are manufactured in Minnesota and were commonly used in the US military and a few other branches of the US government.


----------



## Silverbullet (Nov 25, 2017)

Tools as good as any starrett made then. There tops in my book and the cost difference is tremendous. I own many of there fine measuring instruments. There micrometers have a unique nut system it's made to take up any wear over thousands of hours use . It's a Lufkin


----------



## mikey (Nov 25, 2017)

The real question to entertain is whether or not you need a depth mic. I have a really nice Mitutoyo depth mic set and have used it maybe twice in the last 10 years. Most of the time I use a depth base on the end of my dial caliper or sometimes a Mitutoyo dial depth gauge. The depth mic set mostly sits. Just food for thought.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 25, 2017)

Lufkin.  
I just used my depth mic tonight. And more frequently than I thought I would.  Mostly I use it for less than 1". I have 3 or 4 rods in my Lufkin set. I would say that Mikey might be right, but I like my depth mic.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 25, 2017)

Thank you all for your help,Mikey I'm not looking to buy one(for the same reason you mentioned) I actually passed on a deal similar to that Lufkin for $20 ,  was just curious how much that Lufkin in my first post will eventually sell on ebay,just trying to get get a sense of tool prices on ebay.
Believe it or not Kijiji sometimes  has some great deals on  machinist tools  compared to ebay


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 25, 2017)

mikey said:


> The real question to entertain is whether or not you* need* a depth mic. I have a really nice Mitutoyo depth mic set and have used it maybe twice in the last 10 years. Most of the time I use a depth base on the end of my dial caliper or sometimes a Mitutoyo dial depth gauge. The depth mic set mostly sits. Just food for thought.




 There goes that four letter word again.   Tools are all about WANT not need.


----------



## mikey (Nov 25, 2017)

kd4gij said:


> There goes that four letter word again.   Tools are all about WANT not need.



Sorry, I stand corrected!


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 26, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> ,just trying to get get a sense of tool prices on ebay.


To hell with the prices on eBay or anywhere else.  Decide what it is worth to YOU and don't pay a penny more than that.  The amount you decide it is worth is subject to change, up or down, depending on 'need,' future projects waiting or abandoned, how the finances are doing, and whether your whims for it are currently getting warmer or colder.  Remember always that hobby stuff is all wants, not needs...


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2017)

Lol, great comments so far,want vs need,hah,hah, Bob, Mikey, Kd4, you're all right but in my case, I want because I need.

I can understand why some hobbyists like to collect  precision measuring instruments for the sake of owning them. whether it's their refinement or rarity,  something pulls a person to to buy these fine tools but for me right now the objective is,functionality , I usually ask myself, can I use them for my future projects? is it within my budget? if the answer to both is yes ,then that's the tool I want.

As far as wanting a depth micrometer, well ,there has been a couple of occasions when I wished I had a proper depth micrometer but in general  I usually manage to measure depth using my dial callipers but if I buy one it will be in a better condition than the Lufkin in my first post .

Thank you all again for chiming in ,I thoroughly enjoyed reading your comments.


----------



## 4GSR (Nov 26, 2017)

mikey said:


> The real question to entertain is whether or not you need a depth mic. I have a really nice Mitutoyo depth mic set and have used it maybe twice in the last 10 years. Most of the time I use a depth base on the end of my dial caliper or sometimes a Mitutoyo dial depth gauge. The depth mic set mostly sits. Just food for thought.


I have my dads B & S 0-3" depth mic I use the most.  Like you said, It only gets used a couple times a year.  Very seldom do I use it for anything else deeper than 1".  I have a brand new Starrett 0-6" digit depth mic I bought off of a inspector that took pride in his measuring equipment.  I don't think I've ever used it since I bought it, almost 20 years ago!  No, it's not for sale.


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2017)

I can understand the want vs need thing but a depth mic is one of those tools that should really be a need before you spring for one. I have mine because I thought I _might_ need it one day and I did, on one or two days in the past. With care, I could have done without it on those days. I won't argue that they are not useful but I can think of a lot of other tools that a newish hobby guy might want to have before buying one.


----------



## Terrywerm (Nov 26, 2017)

Years ago when I worked in a machine shop I had a 0-3" Starrett depth mike, but I eventually sold it when I figured that I no longer needed it. Years later when I got into this hobby I bought a 0-6" Scherr-Tumico depth mike when the need arose. I use it occasionally, but rarely more than a couple of times per year. Sure is nice to have when I need it though!


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 26, 2017)

I just sold my Starrett 449 0-6" depth mic.  I thought I would use it more often than I did and I wanted to know what this tool was all about, to learn how to use one, calibrate it. I found out that they are all .001"., that they need constant calibration with gage blocks, usually the expensive ones with holes in the center and a good surface plate.  DM's are great if you cut a lot V's or need precise holes to depth, countersunk holes for fasteners, etc..
But there are other ways to check if you don't need .001" , which is all a DM can measure anyway.

For what I do and only .001" accuracy, I get by with my calipers depth base attachment.  I like the Mitutuyo digital DM, but very pricey. 
Many of the depth mics on Ebay are not calibrated, some are missing parts or are shot to hell.  The new ones come calibrated from the factory.
Repairs are north of $140.  Things to keep in mind before purchase.


----------



## Bob Korves (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a Starrett 445 set, 0-3", which came with an extra set of rods from 0-9", which are all new and unused in the original packaging (and no doubt not calibrated.)  I started calibrating the set, and by the time I had the original 0-3" rods calibrated to my satisfaction, I was about done for the day.  The others can wait until the off chance I might need them someday.  The other issue with depth mics it that it is not really easy to get accurate results with them.  It takes care and practice, and good "feel" to make sure the base is not lifting off the work.  The 40 pitch thread makes it a very good jack.  Trying to measure tenths with a depth mic, accurately, in real world situations, would be sheer folly for most machinists --IMO.  I use the set a few times a year...

I also have a Starrett 463 mic head (0-.500") that is mounted to an accessory 2 1/2" length depth mic base.  That is my go to depth measuring tool for many odd jobs, and I use it fairly often.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2017)

If I ever need to get one, this depth gage seems to be more useful for me and for what I do,the Starrett No. 237 - 6 Inch Depth Gauge it is fully manual,and I can see the numbers on the it lol:


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2017)

I suggest a depth base that fits your dial caliper. More than accurate enough for most work.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2017)

Are the not too flimsy ?I thought about getting one that would fit my Mitutoyo caliper but wasn't sure how well they get screwed on.


----------



## benmychree (Nov 26, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> If I ever need to get one, this depth gage seems to be more useful for me and for what I do,the Starrett No. 237 - 6 Inch Depth Gauge it is fully manual,and I can see the numbers on the it lol:
> View attachment 248021
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## mikey (Nov 26, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> View attachment 248027
> 
> 
> Are the not too flimsy ?I thought about getting one that would fit my Mitutoyo caliper but wasn't sure how well they get screwed on.
> ...



The MIT base locks on solidly,  as does the Etalon version.  I have both and they work well.


----------



## chips&more (Nov 26, 2017)

I have a Mitutoyo Z readout fitted to my Bridgeport mill. I use it all the time for the reason it was designed. And then I found out I could mount a 1/8” diameter rod in the spindle and also use the Z readout as a sort of digital depth mike. In most causes it works as good or even better than a stand-alone depth mike…Dave


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 26, 2017)

Ken from ontario said:


> View attachment 248027
> 
> 
> Are the not too flimsy ?I thought about getting one that would fit my Mitutoyo caliper but wasn't sure how well they get screwed on.
> ...




I have the Mitutoyo base for my calipers and it works fine.  Not quite as nice as a depth mike of course, but it works.


----------



## woodchucker (Nov 26, 2017)

So I looked at my Lufkin, it has 3 rods, 1 installed and 2 as in the pic.  Those wrenches to not belong to the depth mic. They belong to the Lufkin bore gauge, which I have too. The wrench is much different for the depth mic.  I think the 3rd rod is loaded in the mic. It appears to have a certificate attached in yellow.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> I have the Mitutoyo base for my calipers and it works fine.  Not quite as nice as a depth mike of course, but it works.


They're not cheap, the least expensive Mitutoyo base I've found so far is,this one for $51.58.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 26, 2017)

There's a pre owned one on ebay for 20 US.


----------



## EmilioG (Nov 26, 2017)

The Etalon 6" calipers usually come with the depth base attachment as part of a package. My Etalon dial caliper came with one.
They attach securely and work well for what they are.  To calibrate depth mic rods beyond 3" requires large gage blocks or very accurate
2-4-6 blocks. A lot of trouble and expense for .001" accuracy.  There are no tenth reading depth micrometers.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2017)

Nogoingback said:


> There's a pre owned one on ebay for 20 US.


Couldn't find it.


----------



## Nogoingback (Nov 26, 2017)

Search for Mitutoyo Caliper Depth Base.  It's there.  I'd send you a link, but I'm on the iPad away from home.


----------



## kd4gij (Nov 26, 2017)

The depth attachments is not hard to make. I made one years ago.


----------



## Ken from ontario (Nov 26, 2017)

I think I'll make one ,  here's another new project to work on. thanks for the encouragement kd4.


----------

